# 1st timer, looking for advice.



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello all, i am new here. 

I plan on going to mexico in late oct early nov just to get some world
experience and was looking for some advice.

I want to stay for 4-6 months but i won't be working there.

I want to rent/live somewhere kind of off the beaten path, non touristy
type living in a smaller community.

I haven't narrowed down the place i want to go yet, but somewhere
along the ocean would be nice, although not necessary.

What do you think my expenses would be per month if i didn't eat
out a whole lot, and got a relatively cheap apartment?

I am not very materialistic, won't be bringing a car and will be doing
most of my traveling in mexico either by bus, peddle bike, or good ol' fashioned
walking. 

I am living rather cheaply in canada now as it is, my expenses being about
$1000 Canadian per month which is below poverty line here, but i don't really mind since i am very happy with what i have, and really know how to stretch a
dollar. 

Anyways, thanks for any help you can give,
especially about cost of living would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Before considering your visit to Mexico, remember the income requirements for an FM3 visa as a guide, even though you may be visiting on a 180 day tourist permit. You will also want to consider having an emergency account available in case of emergency or illness, when you would have to pay for treatment or hospitalization before being released.


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Here in Mexico there is a little bit of everything and some folks can't make ends meet on $2000 USD a month while others find they can do it on less than 500. It really has a lot to do with whether you choose to live in areas traditionally inhabited by Gringos and/or tourist areas or are willing to go a bit off the beaten path for a different experience. Are you willing to buy your food from the local grocer and maintain a diet like the locals or do you insist on familiar product names from back home that cost more? Will you require a phone, internet, TV/satellite/cable, car, ongoing medical attention/expenses?

The answer your question is not simple and requires a bit of introspection and realistic evaluation to be able to give you a better answer.

It can be a very rich and rewarding experience if you do your homework first. I strongly advise against just stepping off a plane, bags in hand with a Mexican dream and a travel map in hand, so to speak.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

curiouscanuck said:


> I want to rent/live somewhere kind of off the beaten path, non touristy
> type living in a smaller community.


I would recommend Manzanillo. It's not touristy for Americans. Just about only Mexican families vacation there. It's nice, quiet. You can walk along the beach there without seeing anyone in certain stretches. 

Since it's not americanized yet, the prices are very cheap. It's definitely not a vallarta or cancun. There is virtually no night life.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

I know some areas in Baja that I have seen as long as you stay away from the coast it seems these aren't as pricey. Am I correct in saying that the more inland you go it is cheaper? What do you think guys?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

curiouscanuck said:


> What do you think my expenses would be per month if i didn't eat
> out a whole lot, and got a relatively cheap apartment?


1,000.00 CAD = 11,451.46 MXN

That's almost what I make every month, and I pay a mortgage, car note, and still have enough to feed and cloth my wife and kid; and save a little for a future trips.

I think you will be just fine with 1000 CAD every month even if you eat out everynight(with reason; not lobster and champagne).


----------



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Setting aside money for emergencies/illness should not be a problem.

Yes, i am willing to buy all my food like the locals do, and live like them in order
to live cheaper. I doubt i will miss mcdonalds as i don't really eat at places
like that anyways.

I think the only thing that i would bring would be a laptop, so yes i guess
i would require internet.
I haven't decided yet on if i need a phone, but i know for sure i will not
be wanting tv/satellite/cable as i have been living without that for
several years now, and have not missed it.

I also think i will be able to live without a car just fine. 
I might buy myself a scooter though. Are they expensive to maintain in mexico?
If so, i am willing to rely on public transportation, as i may like exploring, but
generally want to stay away from the big cities like mexico city.

Also, i don't need a night life, as i rarely do that sort of thing in canada anyways.
That is for the 18-25 year olds here and i am in my mid 30's.

My first trip will most likely be to find my bearings, to look for a place that
suits me before i decide to live there every year for at least 6 months.

So, my first trip in nov would be about 3-5 months.
If i like it, and find a place i know i will come back to, i plan on staying there
at least 6 months out of the year, then coming back to canada to do contract
work for at least 3 months out of the year.

I hope that explains things a little better about what my needs would be.
As i said earlier, i am not really that materialistic and can live without
most things and not miss them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

curiouscanuck said:


> I think the only thing that i would bring would be a laptop, so yes i guess
> i would require internet.
> I haven't decided yet on if i need a phone, but i know for sure i will not
> be wanting tv/satellite/cable as i have been living without that for
> several years now, and have not missed it.


You can get internet/cable and telephone for $650 peso a month(about 55usd). That what I pay with megacable.



curiouscanuck said:


> I also think i will be able to live without a car just fine.
> I might buy myself a scooter though. Are they expensive to maintain in mexico?
> If so, i am willing to rely on public transportation, as i may like exploring, but
> generally want to stay away from the big cities like mexico city.


They are a great way to get around. I had one for along time when I first got down here. You can buy a new one for $1000dls usd, and used runs about 500 dls. They are very cheap to maintain. Just by a brand that has a lot of support in your area. Like honda scooter stores are everywhere here in guad.



curiouscanuck said:


> My first trip will most likely be to find my bearings, to look for a place that
> suits me before i decide to live there every year for at least 6 months.


I actually recommend spending 6 months in different towns and women:eyebrows:. That way to get a taste of different place each time. Granted, you won't be able to leave behind a scooter each time. Or maybe you can you can sell it a week before you leave and get your money back.



curiouscanuck said:


> I hope that explains things a little better about what my needs would be.
> As i said earlier, i am not really that materialistic and can live without
> most things and not miss them.


I used to think that myself. Then I realized there are things that I just can't live without after a while. Satellite TV or cable and internet for one. I'm not ready to tune out of the whole world yet. I like to know what goes on in real time.


----------



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, that is why i think i will most likely need internet. For a phone, i will most likely use
skype to call home maybe once a week just to touch base.
I do have a old cell phone sitting here in a drawer. If i could use it as pay as you go in mexico
that would be fine by me, although i understand that might be pricey.
I still don't want anything to do with tv though.

Yes, i do plan on visiting a few areas in mexico. Right now i am trying to narrow that
down to at least 3 places that are a must see for me.
One will we be more central mexico, and the other 2 most likely near the ocean.
I want to compare prices of apartment rentals, food, and as i said before, nightlife
is not a concern to me.

The only real issue i face right now, is paying down my modest canadian debt, as
i do not want to worry about any of those issues as i travel.
But that is why they invented online banking. 

I am more than willing to learn spanish and live the mexican lifestyle, and i think
i want to try to do that on 500usd a month or less and that will include bus
travel to different locations ect.

Think i will be able to make a go of it or will i need more money besides
emergency cash?


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

The questions posed by BajaGringo are definitely worth answering. Please do more research and think about the answers from your personal perspective. 

I'm living in a semi-tourist area and working for a local resort a couple of hours a day (teaching English). I can survive quite nicely on my pension of about $900 CDN per month, since I am given my big meal of each day at the resort, but I love having the extra income so I can go out for a cheap meal once a week just to socialize with friends.

Never discount the culture shock you will no doubt have about 3 months after you arrive. Most gringos insist that it will not affect them, but it surely does. Be prepared to be looking for ****** friends at this stage ... you will need their encouragement and assurances. In other words, my advice is to avoid burying yourself in a Mexican enclave where things that are familiar to you are unavailable. You will become very frustrated and, possibly, depressed if you cut yourself off entirely from the familiar.

C'mon down and enjoy your adventure!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That sounds like absolute bare minimum survival without any travel, entertainment or much more than a diet of tortillas, beans and unpurified water; certainly no dates. That would be in the neighborhood of a maid or gardener living with an extended family and sharing multiple paychecks in order to get by. I don't think you would enjoy it for very long unless you plan it as a 'backpacking adventure.'


----------



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, it's kind of funny rvgringo, but that is kind of the way i am living now, and
i don't really have many complaints.
The problem is, i really don't like where i live here, and fell out of love with canada
many years ago and unfortunately, it's becoming worse as i get older.

I guess i am really going to have to experience mexico to really know what
i am going to like.
I was hoping to cut my expenses in half and still live the way i do, shop cheaply
at local markets, learn spanish, and integrate right in.

Will it be a culture shock? Yes, i have no doubt that it will. I have moved over
several provinces in canada for work, and easily adapted anywhere i was.
But, i do understand that this will be quite different.

I figure my main expenses will be rent and food of course, but when i actually
decide where i want to live, i will be able to lower my expenses considerably
as i adapt to where i am.

I won't miss my family/friends as much as you may think though, not because i don't
love them, but because i am just used to living far away from them.

And yes, i will take bajagringo's comments into consideration, and i think
i can do it without missing a whole lot.

But yes, one of my main concerns right now for my initial trip will
be the cost, which i assume will be higher since it will be my first time there.

Dang, im a blowhard sometimes. lol


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It sounds like you have a realistic view of the adventure, with only one glaring exception: You won't suddenly, or ever, blend in, be assimilated or even fully accepted; even if you were to become quite fluent. There are just too many cultural differences for that, but you will be welcomed, treated well and you'll find Mexicans very helpful. At a subsistence level, I would not plan on cutting your expenses in half, especially at first; maybe never. We are experiencing inflation and all the other ailments of the worldwide financial crisis. Mexico's economy is shrinking and there is a resulting increase in petty crime as many return from the USA and can't find work here. Once settled, you will be better able to adapt to your new surroundings and manage your expenses better. However, always keep your 'escape plan' in place and the funds ready in case you need to use it. There aren't the 'safety nets' here that you are accustomed to at home.


----------



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, i understand that i may not ever "blend in" but since i don't blend in up here,
i don't think it will matter much. I have never thought of myself as one of the crowd
mainly because people tend not to perceive me that way. 
I am not quite sure how to explain it.

As for the "safety nets" you mention, i am not quite sure what you mean.

Do you mean unemployment checks, welfare and having to pay for health care?
If so, i have only drawn unemployment once in my life, never been on welfare,
and have been up to this point, pretty healthy (knock on wood).

I will however try 1k Canadian a month in mexico for at least 4 months and
see how that fits for me.
Of course i will make sure i have the cash for the ticket back to the great white north
if things don't work out.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Those are, indeed, the safety nets I alluded to. You are completely responsible for yourself in Mexico. Even to the extent that, if you step into a hole and break your leg (it happens), nobody else is liable. In Mexico, accidents are just that....accidents for which no one else is responsible; you should have seen the hole. In the event of hospitalization, you will have to pay up front, then pay the total bill before being able to leave; you can be held until you pay.


----------



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you all for your insights.
You have definitely given me some things to think about.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

I agree with the last post, I have lived overseas before. While not in Mexico, it was still a quite foreign experience. Not being used to the culture it is very difficult if you divulge yourlsef too quickly. Take it like a hot tub, easy does it or you'll blow your top! Start assimilating yourself slowly and make friends with gringos, they will know what you are going through/have gone through and can sympathize! Hope this helps.


----------



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

I am looking into getting health insurance before I go.
Is there any plans or things i should know on the subject that would help me?
Does it matter which health insurance company I go with?

Thanks for any help on this matter.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't know what Canadian health insurance policies might cover you in Mexico, other than travel policies. If you were to stay in Mexico, it would be much more economical to purchase Mexican health insurance, once you are settled. There are many companies and prices depend upon your age and the coverage/deductable amounts. One may also buy into the national social security health plan, IMSS, a lower level care provider, for back-up catastrophic use.


----------



## shari (Jan 30, 2009)

hola paisano...i have lived in baja sur for 20 years and absolutely LOVE it...i was a single mom and made less than you and had no problema living here on that. Baja is lovely, safe, quiet and close with awesome year round weather. There are very cheap places to rent too..even in our beach village, we have wireless high speed internet! The services are cheap...water is $8 a month, power is like $10 a month.

The trick is to live in a place where there isnt alot of temptation to spend money...we only have a few stores, no mall or movie theatre etc....lots of free natural attractions...you can shore fish for your food and eat fresh fruit and veggies...everything is within walking distance...no need for a car...super friendly people. We are about 6 canuck families living here. ....come and visit and see for yourself!


----------



## curiouscanuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you for you input shari, and yes, that sounds like the type of place where i would want to live, as i have no interest in movies, malls and that sort of stuff.
And you have wireless internet for communication with family which seems nice.

Also, i may have a friend of mine come along with me on my journey so we can
live pretty economically, and they have the same mindset as i do, which is great.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

Sounds like you live in paradise! What part of Baja do you live in? My wife and I are looking for exactly that but I am looking for a little golf.. what are do you suggest for golf around you?


----------



## shari (Jan 30, 2009)

sorry...no golf here except what some do....drive balls off the cliff here! it is a fantastic place to live but loreto is the closest golf and it's way too hot to live there in the summer and super chilly in the winter....besides i think the golf course just closed...i think ensenada has a golf course and my daughter lives there and loves it...lots more to do...it's a city...or live in a nice place like this and just make golf a little vacation trip out...good luck


MexicoGolfer62 said:


> Sounds like you live in paradise! What part of Baja do you live in? My wife and I are looking for exactly that but I am looking for a little golf.. what are do you suggest for golf around you?


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

How far is Ensenada away from you? Would these be full day trips or would I have to stay overnight for decent golf?


----------



## shari (Jan 30, 2009)

ensenada is about 8 hours from us so it would be a long trip...loreto also has a golf course and is 6 hours from us with more courses planned soon.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The Guadalajara/Lake Chapala area has Country Clubs at all levels and is home to Lorena Ochoa.


----------



## MexicoGolfer62 (May 27, 2009)

How far away are you from San Jose del Cabo? I think we are settled on being as close to that area as possible and I found four top notch golf courses there including one with a Jack Nickalaus design model!


----------

